# Any alternative to imodium?



## Charlie263

I have been using Ciprager tablets to control my anxiety attacks and Imodium to control my bowel movements since October. However, I would like to stop using Imodium as I'm not keen on taking it every day. Does anyone know of a natural alternative that would soak up liquids present in the bowel? Some people have mentioned Calcium??


----------



## LNAPE

This is what has helped me for more than 6 years with almost daily attacks of urgent diarrhea after having my Gall Bladder removed. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. All calcium is not the same. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from diarrhea.Calcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx is needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a daily basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with diarrhea and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones but is not as helpful in controlling diarrhea.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with diarrhea only causing more in most cases. So, do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse. Also if you are taking a multi vitamin with magnesium this may be a source of some of the problem if you are having diarrhea. Also for me vitamin C and E seemed to cause me stomach upset.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly. Taking them at least 4 or 5 hours apart is also necessary so the calcium has time to go through the system and soak up excess bile and water. Sometimes, because of the long number of hours between dinner and breakfast it may be necessary to adjust your timing to taking one at bedtime with a small snack to get better results if you are a person who usually suffers from diarrhea in the mornings.The most success has come from using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. This information is from the many users that have sent me emails and of the posters on the web site. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.You must also have some testing done to be sure you are not dealing with anything more serious. This is most important.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the Doctor or Pharmacist to see if taking calcium will interfere with your other medications and how you might take them. I know if you take thyroid meds it is important not to take the calcium at the same time but maybe 4 hours apart. The calcium will soak up the thyroid medication and you will not be getting the benefit from it. You should also look at the side effects of any other meds you may be on this can contribute to the success or failure of using calcium to help to control your diarrhea. You may also consider if you are constipated and taking calcium this may be the reason for your constipation. You can most likely switch to another form of calcium to relieve this also.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium, you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the diarrhea attacks without making you constipated.Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much. It is safe for most of us to take 1800 mg a day as long as your body processes calcium correctly and you do not have some underlying problem. Check with your Doctor.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of diarrhea. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found. I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the diarrhea does not come back if I miss taking it I get diarrhea. It is a trial and error situation to find the right amount that may help you.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During that process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and diarrhea. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more diarrhea. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss.I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin D and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99. Let me know if you need more help. You won't be sorry if you try it.I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal or any combination there of. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose. It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand from the feedback I have gotten.Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have diarrhea but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) (Magnesium is essential to build bones and is needed for muscle function, energy metabolism, trans-mission of nerve impulses and to make genetic material and protein.)Zinc 7.5 MG (Zinc is necessary for some metabolic processes, normal growth and sexual development, and proper immune system functions.)Copper 1 MG (Copper promotes iron absorption and is essential to red blood cells, connective tissue, fibers and skin pigmentation.)Manganese 1.8 MG (Maganese plays an important role in metabolism and is also needed to build bones and tendons.)Boron 250 MCG. (Improves calcium and magnesium retention. Similar improvements can also be seen in Vitamin D deficient post-menopausal females.)There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your diarrhea then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated then cut back on the dose. You may have to stop the calcium completely then start back after you have a BM at a lower dose.It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain diarrhea free. No cramps, bloating or diarrhea.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.Take Care,LindaLNAPENTS###netscape.net


----------



## mportney

Esdifan works for me. The mineral zeolite in Esdifan has been shown to remove the excess water in the bowel. An added benefit of this mineral is that it removes toxins from the body. Esdifan also contains calcium so you are getting the benefits of both these minerals at once. The cheapest place I found Esdifan is on Amazon.com. It is less expensive than the company's website.


----------



## cogmeg

I do the calcium thing too. Since I started I rarely have to take Immodium. Only during the one bad week of the month LOL And it's only maybe once even then. I am soo glad that i found this site and heard about the Calcium, it's been a godsend to me! I still take a ahlf pill three times a day and if I know that I'm going to be eating something that may cause D I take a whole pill about an hour before i'm going to eat. So far it seems to be working. There was about a week that I didn't have any Calcium and couldn't get to the store and BAM the D was back so I know that this is working for me. Good luck!


----------



## Charlie263

cALCIUM DOES NOT SEEM TO BE WORKING. I HAVE BEEN TAKING 3 TABLETS CONTAINING 400MG OF CALCIUM A DAY WITOUT SUCESS. IS IT HARMFUL TO BE TAKING IMMODIUM ONCE OR TWICE A DAY. I'LL KEEP TAKING THEM FOREVER IF ITS NOT!!


----------



## Lagomorph

I have been taking calcium carbonate (600mg) from LNAPE's advice. I take one immediately after breakfast and one immediately after supper. I also follow Heather von Vorous's food advice. I only have had to take immodium three times since starting this regime about three weeks ago. But prior to that I was taking up to four immodium a day about every third day for years.


----------



## Kathleen M.

> quote:Originally posted by Charlie263:cALCIUM DOES NOT SEEM TO BE WORKING. I HAVE BEEN TAKING 3 TABLETS CONTAINING 400MG OF CALCIUM A DAY WITOUT SUCESS. IS IT HARMFUL TO BE TAKING IMMODIUM ONCE OR TWICE A DAY. I'LL KEEP TAKING THEM FOREVER IF ITS NOT!!


Typically it is not considered harmful to take that amount of imodium on a regular basis as long as you have been checked out at the doctor and it is clear that you have IBS (and some other conditions as well).You just want to be sure it is not something that needs some other kind of treatment.K.


----------



## 13922

Hi - The advice about calcium is fantastic, but I have heard that Questran ( works to absorb excess bile from colon where it should not be and is therefore an irritant that leads to D )works well also. It is a Rx originally used to absorb excess cholesterol but had this add'l benefit.


----------



## 19856

Calcium Carbonate i.e. Caltrate..... Calcium gives lives back with IBS-D!


----------



## Screamer

I take slippery elm powder before I eat. It's been wonderful as a long term solution to my D. If I feel things softening up I just increase my dose with my next meal. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## LNAPE

Charlie,You mentioned a calcium of 400 mg. Lets be sure you have the right form of calcium. It needs to be calcium carbonate at 600 mg and vitamin D 200 IU. Make sure there is no magnesium or at least very little. Take it with your 3 daily meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart. Let me know if I can help email me.Linda


----------



## 21723

> quote:Originally posted by d-free:Esdifan works for me. The mineral zeolite in Esdifan has been shown to remove the excess water in the bowel. An added benefit of this mineral is that it removes toxins from the body. Esdifan also contains calcium so you are getting the benefits of both these minerals at once. The cheapest place I found Esdifan is on Amazon.com. It is less expensive than the company's website.


The problem with Esdifan is the price. At 6 caps a day one bottle every 2 weeks. Imodium turns out to be the better deal.


----------

